# scratch carving



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

saw a antique road show program recently showing a stick made in the 1750 naïve in style typical folk art.

iT was caved into the shape of a dog using the natural shape on the stick. It was valued at 1500£ what made the stick was the scratch carving down the shank. It had been done with a sharp pointed object very clear , and soot was rubbed into it the shank polished back. I think the guy said it was cherry wood.

It was a very good design and still clear it had its date scratched into it along with the owners name with a simple design

such a simple stick but so well done.

different approach to stick making.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

They have some interesting sticks on the road show from time to time. I would love to see a UK version of the show. We hardly see things more than a couple of hundred years old. Over there you could see much older objects. I am always Imprested by the craftsmanship and detailed accomplished with simple tools from the past.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I searched for some pictures, haven't found any yet. I would like to see this type of artwork on a walking stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am trying to see if I can down load a pic from the program not sure if I can do it

Basically its a bit on the scrimshaw method used for carving whale bone and such like I think there was a carrier for the soot , I am trying to find out more

I have done something similar but used gold leaf to in fill the cut out parts , it probably would work well with a different coloured sawdust mixed with glue the well sanded back


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 you can simply watch the antique road shows by loading the bbc website then use the iplayer you can watch any program that's broadcast in the last 4-6weeks and probably find the programme it was on sorry I didn't take notice at the time so its means carrying out a search of the programs one good thing about BBC there's no advertisement on it thank goodness


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> CV3 you can simply watch the antique road shows by loading the bbc website then use the iplayer you can watch any program that's broadcast in the last 4-6weeks and probably find the programme it was on sorry I didn't take notice at the time so its means carrying out a search of the programs one good thing about BBC there's no advertisement on it thank goodness


Sadly you can only watch the Iplayer bbc road show if you are in the UK. Seems it would violate copy right agreements.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pity about that its something I didn't know

I Cant find much on scratch carving had a look on line .

something to play around with for doing something different .cv3 has done some on his walking sticks like leaves etc. you can just use a nail or whatever is at hand


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Scrimshaw is basically scratch carving. A leather needle works. I tried some scrimshaw. It was not something I enjoyed. On wood I have done some fine line decritve work using 1/16th V tool. Then applying a stain and quickly wiping it off, high lining the lines.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Scratch carving its a useful way of texturing things although the tools used in wood carving are slightly bigger the technique is the same .

If you seal the wood scratch it with the design the paint it quickly wipe the excess of it works okay with a sanding down. It works like wood printing in without printing with it. If the wood not sealed be careful what type of material you use to stain it or it will bleed into the wood but once sanded back it should comes up well.


----------

